# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Trading Eggs

## selena

I need to sent some eggs to a nice guy in Sweden sometime this week. And he would be sending Simp. Boitonie and Simp. Picturatus eggs in exchange. Simp. Boitonie species is not available in S'pore whereas for Simp. Picturatus, some senior breeders are currently maintaining it. I do hope for (Simp. Boitonie) to raise enough for future distribution.

Would appreciate it if anyone could offer me some tips on the packing. It would be embarrassing if the guy in Sweden received fungus/dead eggs.

Thank you.

--------------------------------------------
selena

----------


## stormhawk

Selena, that should be spelt as _Simp. boitonei_ instead.  :Very Happy:  

For packing the eggs, if annuals, use a small ziplock bag. Fill it in with the peat containing the eggs. Make sure the peat is still moist but not too wet and then close the bag making sure its flat and not too fat. Fit the bags into a standard bubble-wrap envelope like those sold at the post office and then seal and send as per normal.  :Very Happy:  

You can use those SAM machines at the post office to determine the weight and postage. The machine will print out a postage label for you to affix onto the envelope. Then you just drop it into the post box.  :Wink:  

Perhaps Au might be able to tell you more.

----------

